# Xenotilapia ochrogenys questions



## gbin (Jun 11, 2012)

3 questions for people who are knowledgeable about keeping/breeding _Xenotilapia ochrogenys_:

- What is a good group size and sex ratio to start with?

- Approximately how much open, sandy area should such a group have?

- Is it better to provide the open, sandy area all in one spot or to break it into 2 or more spots by the placement of rocks?

Thanks!

Gerry


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I kept my Melanogenys in a 72 x 24" tank with a large boulder to divide the tank in half. 2m/6f
Non jumbo cyps as tankmates. Pretty much the same fish as Ochrogenys. They were quite docile


----------



## gbin (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts on the similar _X. melanogenys_, noddy. I'll keep it in mind.

No love out there for _X. ochrogenys_, I guess... :-?

Gerry


----------



## gbin (Jun 11, 2012)

"Say something, I'm giving up on you..." (A Great Big World)

I guess Facebook or somewhere else must be where it's at these days. Too bad. 

Gerry


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Gerry, it's just very possible that no one currently on the forum has kept this exact species so that may account for the lack of answers. Have you tried the Search feature for older posts?

I do think that Noddy's experience with a genus with similar behaviors gave some idea of a tank set up and stocking.


----------

